# Sacramento vs. Chicago Game Thread (11/16)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (3-4) vs. Chicago Bulls (0-4)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 16th, 2004
7:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Eddy Curry/Tyson Chandler/Andres Nocioni/Eric Piatkowski/Kirk Hinrich 

-Bulls board game thread


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

lol @ Eric Paitkowski's pic...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
he looks like a coach or something but a bball player?? hahaha


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 105
Bulls 90

Peja 30pts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Preview 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings continue a five-game homestand Tuesday when they host the winless Chicago Bulls at ARCO Arena.
> 
> *They have played in front of a league-high 228 straight sellouts at home and are 140-26 in Sacramento over the last five seasons.*
> 
> The Kings have won 10 straight vs. the Bulls, including the last five in Sacramento.


Sacbee.com - Miller is hitting nothing but net


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings should take this one bulls starting lineup looks pretty weak 

104
89

peja 28pts 7rebs
cwebb 21pts 11 rebs 4 asts
brad 15pts 12rebs 5 asts

eddy curry 11pts 6 rebs 
hinrich 15pts 2 rebs 5asts


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Basically all your team needs to do is show up and they'll win. Our starting line-up being weak is an understatement.

Bullz: 88
Kingz: 114

B-Mill: 17pts 9rebs
Peja: 22pts
C-Webb: 18pts 11reb

Curry: 11pts 5reb
Kirk: 9ts 8ast
Chandler: 14pts 11reb
Deng 20pts


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Bulls 91
Kings 116

Peja: 33 pts
Miller: 21 pts, 13 Reb
Webber: 16 pts, 9 Reb, 7 dimes

This one shouldn't really be close, my only concern is Chandler hitting the offensive boards, we all know the problems we have with boxing out athletic forwards on the glass.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, we've given up 30 pts to the Bulls in the first Q, this is unacceptable.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Our Bench is just awful


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

It may take them 3 years, but this Bulls team is on the right track. Good luck in the second half, your team is gonna need it!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Kings will win this game... Bank on it...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Bulls 53
Kings 52

Bibby: 15 pts
Peja: 12 pts

Why we are Losing?

28 to 18 in Rebounds for the bulls


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like we are waking up, Good night bulls.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

how the hell is piatkowski geting those jumpers :|


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

pejas shooting seems to have picked up 7-11


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> how the hell is piatkowski geting those jumpers :|


It's called bad defense pejavlade, im used to fringe players doing well against us for a few years now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

lets see if we cant hold a lead now


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

4-4 awesome now 3 games to go at arco


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Bulls 106
Kings 113

Peja: 29 pts
Bibby: 27 pts, 4 dimes
Webber: 19 pts, 13 Reb, 6 dimes
Jackson: 20 pts, 5 dimes

I really liked the shot distribution tonight by the Kings, Peja should be getting 20 shots a game just like tonight, with Bibby about 15, and Webber didn't really overshoot tonight, he took a few more than i would have liked, maybe keep his shot total around 12 or 13, but this is basically how the shot distribution should be game by game.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

our d needs to improve when u have piatowski droping over 20pts thats a sign :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> It's called bad defense pejavlade, im used to fringe players doing well against us for a few years now.


Is it just me, or have you been negative about every single game the Kings have played?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

overall good game peja good shooting night again bibby was solid cwebb put in a good game brad could have been a little more active


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or have you been negative about every single game the Kings have played?


It's not just you, i probably have been, lol. But I think it's important to be critical, especially when for the most part it's the truth.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

And im surprised to hear this coming from you S-Star, last year when we played poorly your posts would be full of these: (****). You would bash at will, and they were quite humorous posts at that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> And im surprised to hear this coming from you S-Star, last year when we played poorly your posts would be full of these: (****). You would bash at will, and they were quite humorous posts at that.


Yes I would bash when bashing was neccesary... But they were playing quite well, and you were still bashing them. Of course I wasn't actually aware of the time of this post, but when I read it the Kings were up by alot... I turned the game on in the second half so I was unaware of any negative play that may have occured during the first half...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings victors in third straight: Their offense finds a groove against a winless Bulls team 

They aren't going to win against a good team giving up that many second chance points :no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Inside Dish vs. Chicago 



> “We suck at rebounding. I’ll be the one to say it, I’m one of the main rebounders. We just got to shove them and box them out, tip balls to each other, we don’t have the jumpers and athleticism as most teams so we got to stick the fundamentals and the basics.”
> *-Brad Miller*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Inside Dish vs. Chicago


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Inside Dish vs. Chicago


:yes: :yes: 

And this was exactly what i was bashing the Kings about on the bulls forum during the game, and at least Big Brad can step up and admit it.


----------

